# enclosure building and expenses



## rex2311 (Oct 26, 2016)

So im planning on building an enclosure for my new tegu how should i go about doing this and how much will it cost. I might need time to get the money and all so im beginning to plan now while he`s small and i have time. Was thinking of doing a 6 by 2 then getting a bigger one when i move out. 

oh and i almost forgot Im also planning to make it so he can get out on his own when i open it so i guess you could call it a controlled free roam enclosure.


----------



## Mombo (Oct 27, 2016)

I made a thread recently with the enclosure I just built. Including all the substrate and lights etc I would say it prob cost me over $400 to build.

My biggest problem with a 6x2 is that it wouldn't cost all that much less to build but your fast growing tegu will require the 8x4 soon enough so you would then be spending the money twice.

I guess the good thing is that you'd have an extra enclosure for even more reptiles after that


----------



## rex2311 (Oct 27, 2016)

Mombo said:


> I made a thread recently with the enclosure I just built. Including all the substrate and lights etc I would say it prob cost me over $400 to build.
> 
> My biggest problem with a 6x2 is that it wouldn't cost all that much less to build but your fast growing tegu will require the 8x4 soon enough so you would then be spending the money twice.
> 
> I guess the good thing is that you'd have an extra enclosure for even more reptiles after that


did you read i said id get one bigger than a 6 by 2 when i move out. plus i was going to set it up so he could free roam when i wanted to. but the $400 really helps now i can prepare.

there is a pic of him.

and now that i think of it how do you get these things inside most doors in my house are 30 inches wide?


----------



## Mombo (Oct 27, 2016)

I didn't read that. I only said my thing so you didn't have to build two of them haha. 

Either build it in the room it's going to be in or make it modular. I would split it horizontally so the floor is always solid though.


----------



## 12smith02 (Oct 27, 2016)

I would have to agree with Mombo. They grow extremely fast and certainly would be best to make one 8x4x3 that's modular so you can break it down and take it with you when you move. It really wouldn't cost you much more money just some good planning.


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Nov 3, 2016)

How warm is the area that you're keeping your gu. You might be able to get away with building a temporary cage out of 2x3s and chicken wire. You could use OSB for the bottom and sides if you can't get away with chicken wire. A 4x8 sheet of OSB should be about 20 bucks. You could use an oil based primer and quality exterior latex to paint the enclosure. I wouldn't suggest OSB for a long term enclosure due to it not handling moisture well.


----------



## rex2311 (Jan 7, 2017)

ok so it looks like the biggest terrarium i can fit here is a 6x3 and i play to set it up so i can just open it and he can just roam so it will be right on the floor. I was thinking about using wood drylocking it then using a piano hinge for the door. and putting 2 basking light fixtures and a large floresent fixture for uvb. sound good?


----------



## Mombo (Jan 9, 2017)

I have 2 light fixtures on 1 side so I could get the basking spot heated and even in temp but I also added an extra fixture in the middle. I wasnt planning on using it but I put there just in case. It has been nice because I ended up needing a bit of extra heat in the middle during the cold months and I didnt have to run new wires or put in holes after the fact. Kinda handy to have some extra options just in case.


----------

